

A Month With JavaScript Disabled - jebblue

Around a month ago I disabled JavaScript. Since then for both home links and techie related I&#x27;ve accrued a list of 101 unique exceptions. And there are at least 50-100 more that I didn&#x27;t add to the exceptions list because their site&#x27;s functionality was not seriously degraded enough for me to add one.<p>I&#x27;d say most of the ones I added to my list could easily have been designed to use no JavaScript while a small percentage were very heavily in need of the dynamic power of JavaScript.<p>Question, with so many find platform specific technologies and techniques, why do we force a kludge of HTMl, JavaScript and CSS to make a usable web application? I really think when a web site needs to start having JavaScript considered, it&#x27;s time to think about building a real client side application.
======
ArtDev
There was a time when disabling CSS and expecting to be able to surf the web
was normal.

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=873709#c15](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=873709#c15)

------
aaronem
Sure. It'd be a lot easier to develop client apps for all of Windows, Mac OS,
Linux, iOS, and Android, and then expect ten thousand triathletes to install
something in order to register for a race that sells out in an hour, than to
offload most of the form-handling work into Javascript that talks to a
lightweight backend doing little more than data validation and storage.

